# Ebonizing wood



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm making some clocks and I need some ebonized wood for the accents. I found a recipe from *Popular Woodworking *for ebonizing wood and tried it out today. It works great. I've added a link to the instructions and where to purchase the "bark tea". FYI, it's not likely you will ever use up two pounds of this stuff in your lifetime.
The picture shows a test piece of walnut that I used to test PW's ebonizing technique. At the very end of the wood on the left side is an area that I did not use the bark tea on. The rest of the piece of wood I did. I haven't yet done any finishing to the piece like waxing or anything else. This is the finish I got following PW's instructions. I am very, very happy with it. I plan to use to black shoe polish and buff it to a soft finish. The shiny spots are places it's still wet.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/te...ebonizing_wood
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Sea...px?k=Quebracho


----------



## Barry Sholder (Jul 17, 2012)

Feigbings black leather dye works really good I use it on my banjo necks because I buy cheap African Ebony seconds.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I use Speedball India ink from art supply stores. Seems to work very well and is UV resistant.


----------



## Elias Graves (Mar 14, 2011)

Mmm. Love some ebonized wood. Here's my walnut. That stuff reacts to rust & vinegar like crazy.


----------

